# RIP Push



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

That's the end of an era.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The Z's*

The Z's

Do you know if Push's owners belong to this former and what their names are.
I can add him to the Rainbow Bridge list if you let me know.
Rest in peace, sweet Push!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

God only takes the best. RIP Push.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A legend has passed on. Run free Push.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Very impressive CV.
RIP Push.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> The Z's
> 
> Do you know if Push's owners belong to this former and what their names are.
> I can add him to the Rainbow Bridge list if you let me know.
> Rest in peace, sweet Push!!


Push was owned by Mark and Mary Ducross. I'm not sure if they're members of this forum but Push was well known among those interested in the breed, particularly those interested in field and obedience. Push was unique in being a champion in field and obedience while also being recognized as a champion in the breed ring.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Run free Push! An era has closed, a new chapter of Golden History has begun.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow, what an amazing dog. And to live to 13! What a lucky family. Fly like the wind Push!


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

A truely great dog!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Godspeed Push.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, I didn't know. I love that in addition to all his amazing accomplishments he also lived to be 13 years old. I know there are a lot of offspring out there and I'd say 13 is a pretty lucky number to be passing along to them.


----------



## JeffP (Jun 30, 2011)

I found this on youtube - here he is working, even when he was getting up there in age:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sleep softly Push, you pushed the envelope and became a legend. You will be missed.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Incredible! What a loss...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

JeffP,
The really amazing part of that video is, the bumpers are orange, which is a color that is super hard for a dog to see. He was a great dog. Melanie Foster has bred some pretty incredible dogs.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

TheZ's said:


> Push was owned by Mark and Mary Ducross. I'm not sure if they're members of this forum but Push was well known among those interested in the breed, particularly those interested in field and obedience. Push was unique in being a champion in field and obedience while also being recognized as a champion in the breed ring.


I just wanted to include Val.. which is Mike's ex.. she was very instrumental in his ring success and loved him just as much. I am lucky to have a Push granpup and love talking to Val about Push. Turns out Titan is from Val's older lines and Mighty is a blend of old and new.. 
RIP and run free Push!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sleep well, Push.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I know Push only by reputation but am lucky enough to have a pup who is one of his great granddaughters. When I see her running like the wind through a field I wonder if there isn't a little reflection of Push there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Push*

Rest in peace, sweet Push.
I added his name to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-14.html#post4859889


----------

